# "Black Piranha"



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

So anyways, I found someone selling a "black piranha" on craigslist. He has a 4" and 7". He just sold the 4" so now I'm looking at the 7". He's asking for $80 CAD - is this a reasonable amount?

Here's the picture - he's selling a shoal of red bellies and I'm assuming the one in the middle is the "black piranha"


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Without a close-up picture, I'm going to have to go with sanchezi. I think these fish and this ad have been discussed before with the same conclusion.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like sanchezi to me and for $80 i wouldnt buy it, but thats just me


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

50max if you really really like it imo
Looks like a sanchezi 7" would be priety much full grown


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

huck said:


> 50max if you really really like it imo
> Looks like a sanchezi 7" would be priety much full grown


yeah i think at 7" that fish is probably maxed out. looks nice though. if you really want it offer him less and see what he says. dont settle for that if you want a rhom though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you want the fish and are willing to pay that amount...dont listen to what people say. It isnt like you are using the fish as an investment. If your in an area where you cant readily pick up these fish...shipping will likely cost you more then that. If they are available in the lfs...they will probably charge more as well. I personally dont lowball people...if I am willing to pay what they ask then I buy it...and if I am not...then I dont . I hate to haggle price...I just ask people for their bottom line and make my decision based on that.

I think the fish looks very nice...it isnt often you see a full grown sanchezi.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

nice sanchezi ~~


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

but looking at the fish on the right of the pis is that not a rhomb? it has the shape and red eye look carfully, agreed the fish in the middle is a sanchezi 
kane


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

kane said:


> but looking at the fish on the right of the pis is that not a rhomb? it has the shape and red eye look carfully, agreed the fish in the middle is a sanchezi
> kane


yea, agreed~~


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

ohhh i see


----------

